
ColorFinder: Find the most prominent color in an image - vinnyglennon
http://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/color-finder/index.html
======
louprado
Related application: [http://hackaday.com/2016/05/20/using-an-fpga-to-
generate-amb...](http://hackaday.com/2016/05/20/using-an-fpga-to-generate-
ambient-color-from-video/)

"The concern was that simply averaging the pixel color values would deliver a
color, but would not necessarily deliver the same color that a human eye would
perceive. He goes into detail about the difference between RGB and HSL color
spaces, and arrives at an equation that gives an importance rating to each
pixel taking into account its saturation and thus how much the human eye
perceives it. As a result, he can derive his final overall color by looking at
these important pixels rather than the too-dark or too-saturated pixels whose
color the user’s eye will not register."

------
yonasb
Similar project: [https://github.com/lokesh/color-
thief](https://github.com/lokesh/color-thief)

